

Wikipedia now uses the Autonym Font for Language Names - bpierre
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/10/28/the-autonym-font-for-language-names/

======
r0muald
I think this is brilliant and something that more websites should be using,
especially instead of the nonsense flags.
[http://flagsarenotlanguages.com/blog/](http://flagsarenotlanguages.com/blog/)

